
Show HN: Speech to text and synchronized transcript with audio - jamilaghasiyev
https://voicen.com/en/
======
taf2
Does it support

1\. Dual channel audio? Speaker labels 2\. Custom vocabulary? 3\. Keyword
spotting?

Does the API have an option for real-time and how many languages does it
support?

Also do you have a HIPAA compliant solution for healthcare?

~~~
jamilaghasiyev
1\. No 2\. Yes 3\. Yes

Yes API have real-time option. Currently support 4 languages - english,
russian, turkish, azerbaijani.

And link to privacy policy ->
[https://voicen.com/en/privacy/](https://voicen.com/en/privacy/)

